# Beginner plants



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

What are some easy plants to grow in freshwater? I always wanted to try but I didn't want to throw money in plants that will die in week. I kinda want to ease in with some cheap, low maintenance plants till I figure every thing out. Any suggestions?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Anubias sp. plants are by far and away the hardiest plants for the freshwater aquarium. Need only the lowest amount of light, don't need CO2 kits or plant food, don't need a substrate other than gravel, and are impossible to kill. And on top of all that they provide great cover( the anubias barteri is the best for cover) and have many different types for variety. But they are not cheap. A good size anubias barteri will cost $20 and that is on the cheap side, but you will never need to buy plants again.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Do these anubias plants propogate quickly?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

No, they are by far the slowest growing plant that I have ever kept. That is their one draw back but still considering their upside, it's not too much of a loss.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

Sweeeeeeet









ill have to see if my lfs has em.

THey are sold under 5 bucks at www.aquariumplants.net


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Those are some great prices for that size, just remember they grow real slow.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cobomba carolina is about the easiest plant to keep IMO


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

siclids said:


> Do these anubias plants propogate quickly?


 Anubias are growing quicly but this varies on how you treat your plants.(lighting,nutrients....)

I suggest Anubia sp.,Ceratophyllum Demersum,Cardamine Lyrata,Hygrophila Polysperma or Hydrocotyle sp.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> I suggest Anubia sp.,Ceratophyllum Demersum,Cardamine Lyrata,Hygrophila Polysperma or Hydrocotyle sp.


 Great suggestions Jim, also try some Java fern


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

I'm thinking about some swords are they hard to keep?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

my LFS told me that they were pretty hard to keep, that your P's would chew them up and that they needed a substrate, and was mos def not worth the money









However they are real nice looking.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i think amazon swords are very easy to keep and i had loads when i had my pygo tank


----------

